# Cute story about an Ibera hatching



## lvstorts (Sep 6, 2012)

I've hatched quited a few of these guys but never had this happen!

I had a full incubator of eggs that all started hatching within 2 weeks of each other. One container contained 4 eggs, or so I thought. I went to do my morning check and did a double take....I could swear there were 4 eggs in that container....but only see three. No shells, no disrupted vermiculite, nothing out of the norm....maybe I'm losing my mind. 

I go off to shower and can't stop thinking there were 4 eggs in that container so I go back and take a double count of the entire incubator, check it against my records and yes, there were 4 eggs in that container. 

Where did the other egg go? I poked around the vermiculite gently and came up with a baby Ibera, fattest I've ever seen, and no egg shells. None. Not a scrap. I even took all the contents of the container out. There were none! 

The little hatching ate his entire shell and burried himself so effectively he left no evidence! Survival of the fittest is on his side!

I've had them burry a half inch or so but not 2 inches and I've never had any of them eat anything close to an entire egg shell! Even a group of them!


----------



## ascott (Sep 6, 2012)

> The little hatching ate his entire shell and burried himself so effectively he left no evidence! Survival of the fittest is on his side!



Absolutely....fantastic !!


----------



## Masin (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw, love it!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha ha thats awesome! I would have loved to witness that. But if theres no pics it never happened, sorry.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome! Hopefully the others will do well!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 7, 2012)

Amazing story


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2012)

THAT is the one I'd want if I were buying a baby Iberia...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2012)

That's crazy : )


----------

